# smarthodas cumple 1000 amables posts



## heidita

Tengo el placer de abrir este hilo para uno de los foreros más amables y educados en el foro, siempre con la palabra _gracias_ por delante, siempre con afán de aprender. 

Un joven egipcio del que mucho tenemos que aprender en saber estar y amabilidad. 

No sé si te gusta la cerveza, pero al menos permíteme mandarte un abrazo.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabuena por tu primer milenario, Smarthodas!!*


----------



## Eva Maria

Querido Smarthodas,

Felicidades por tus primeros 1.000! (Tienes que prometernos que por lo menos otros 1.000 de tus interesantes y amables posts nos regalarás!)

Aunque he podido leer algunas de tus intervenciones, nunca hemos coincidido (pero seguro que lo haremos!)

Si Heidita dice tantas cosas buenas de ti, es que serán verdad!

1.000 besos para ti!

Eva Maria


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

smarthodas:

Mis felicitaciones por tus 1000 primeros mensajes. Gracias por promover la armonía en el foro.

¡Un saludo smarthodas!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones por tratar de aprender una lengua tan diferente a la tuya!


----------



## krolaina

Heidita se ha quedado corta. Para mí es un placer compartir idioma con un forero tan maravilloso, con tantas ganas de seguir aprendiendo. En numerosas ocasiones he dicho lo maravillada que estoy con su dominio del español, sigue adelante, siempre nos tendrás como esa pequeña ayuda que intentamos prestarte y que tan amablemente agradeces siempre.

Muchísimas felicidades!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Siempre se aprende mucho con tus preguntas y aportaciones. Da gusto saber que hay gente aprendiendo español con tus ganas y tu educación.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Smarthodas, ¡muchas felicidades! No sólo aprendes tú cuando haces una pregunta, sino que todos nos enriquecemos con la variedad de respuestas que provocas.

Espero seguir leyéndote muchos miles de posts más.


----------



## smarthodas

Hola a todos 
De verdad, ésta es una gran sorpresa para mí...

Estoy muy contento de sus palabras tan amables que me animan a aprender más. Realmente, he aprendido mucho, gracias a sus ayudas y participaciones en este foro maravilloso...
Me gustan todos ustedes muchísimo, y les agradezco todo...... 


Saludos cordiales a heidita, Cecilio, Eva Maria, Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo, Rayines, krolaina, Antpax, y a todos los foreros....




Muchísimas gracias de verdad


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades Smarthodas!!!  Aunque no he tenido el privilegio de coincidir contigo he leído tus aportes en el foro y me alegra mucho que WordReference tenga un forero tan inteligente y cortés como tú.

Te felicito por tu perfecto dominio del español.

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## lamartus

*¡Felicidades!*​Siempre es un placer responder a tus preguntas y gracias por darnos tanto en lo que pensar. Cada una de las sugerencias que se te hacen acaban siendo una gran e interesante reflexión.

¡Gracias por hacernos pensar y repensar!​


----------



## smarthodas

Toño, Soledad y Lamartus, muchas gracias por sus palabras tan bonitas.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena por esos 1000 mensajes! (Yo soy así de seco felicitando)


----------



## mirx

Pues mira que casi no visito esta página, pero siempre que entro hay una persona a la que en realidad me gustaría felicitar en persona, hoy te mando un abrazo ya que tus mil posts son como tu cumpleaños.

Qué bueno que sigas haciendonos preguntas y al tiempo que aprendes nos haces aprender a nosotros también.

Un abrazototote, y para citar a mi también queridísimo Lázaro. Enhorabuena por tus mil posts y qué todavía vengan muchos más.


----------



## smarthodas

Estimados lazarus y mirx: 

Muchas gracias por felicitarme. De verdad, les agradezco su gran apoyo y sus respuestas tan amables y útiles para mí....

*Realmente, todos ustedes me han ayudado muchísimo*..  

*Mil Abrazos*

*Smart*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Querido Smart: 
Que bueno, que cuentes con el apoyo y el cariño del grupo WR.
Yo no podía dejar de pasar por acá, ya que te he tomado bastante aprecio, y me encanta tu manera de participar en el Foro.
Espero que sigas desarrollando tu aprendizaje del idioma español, que de hecho ya es bastate bueno y seguir apoyandote.
Nos seguiremos encontrando...

Un Abrazo desde Venezuela con mucho cariño 

Rosangelus


----------



## smarthodas

Hola Rosa:

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda, amabilidad y aprecio.

Realmente, esperaba su participación aquí, para agradecerle sus respuestas tan amables y inteligentes. 

Le agradezco todo, Rosa

Smart


----------



## Fernita

Hola Smart: realmente estuve leyendo las palabras tan lindas que te han escrito y siento que es así. No me han dejado nada nuevo para decirte.

Igual te digo:* ¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 1000 Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS MÁS!!!!*

*MUCHOS CARIÑOS DESDE ARGENTINA,*
*Fernita *


----------



## smarthodas

*Hola Fernita:*


También las palabras que ha escrito son muy lindas y amables.

*Muchas gracias*

*Saludos desde Egipto.*
Smart


----------



## aceituna

Hola Smarthodas:

Llego un poco tarde, pero no quiero dejar de felicitarte por esos 1000 mensajes...

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!*​ 
Tus mensajes son inconfundibles con esas frases que hacen pensar y que suelen ponerme en un aprieto a la hora de responder...  Me encanta encontrarte por el foro, ¡sigue aprendiendo así!

Un abrazo desde Madrid,
Inés


----------



## María Madrid

Siento llegar también yo tarde. Muchísimas felicidades por tus primeros mil!!!! Saludos desde Madrid,


----------



## smarthodas

Muchísimas gracias,  Aceituna y María.


----------

